# This doesn't look right but I can't quite put my finger on it.



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Got a call from a potential customer. He's not sure his roof and gutter look right and needs an opinion. This is what I saw


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Standard Chicago Construction


----------



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

MC Escher Roofing Company?:jester:


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

:laughing:At least the bond lines are straight:laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm waiting for a steel ball to come down from the top and set a mouse trap off at the bottom! 

:lol:


----------



## MJW (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, you guys have it easy separating yourself from the horrid competition.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> I'm waiting for a steel ball to come down from the top and set a mouse trap off at the bottom!
> 
> :lol:


You read my mind when I saw the photo for the first time too.

Ed


----------



## apehangeralfy (Nov 10, 2008)

The wall flashing is awesome....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh the wall flashing seriously is what you should expect to see from 50% or more of the so called roofers in this area. No joke, that's pretty much a standard wall flashing detail around here. Not to say we'd ever do that, but there are many many many jobs with wall flashings just like that which I see every day in my daily travels around Chicago.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Hmmm that valley just doesn't look right.*

Yeah this valley caught my eye one day while I was driving.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Grumpy, can you tell me how my works going to be next year?
as i can tell by the last photo you can see in to the future! 
(look at the date lol)
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah I noticed the date also but I am too lazy to crop it out


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

It's not just the valley, but look at the alignment of the key way slot lines.

Notice anything?

Ed


----------



## Johnk (Oct 30, 2008)

Its a little bit of everything.Maybe a blind man working with a deaf mute?No I take that back,they would probably do better,lol.


----------



## T-LOCK (Apr 1, 2009)

Maybe things were going so smoothly on the one hip to the left of the valley, they decided to keep going to the other side. lol 
Do you think it dawned on them when they ran the dormer roof over the top
of their sideways roof?


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

that first pic has the ultimate kick out flashing


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

Ed the Roofer said:


> It's not just the valley, but look at the alignment of the key way slot lines.
> 
> Notice anything?
> 
> Ed


 
Ed your gettin picky in yout later yearsarty:


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice to see different techniques!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I had two mutes working for me for one summer. They did good work and the customers loved that we were "helping them out", as the customers often put it,


----------



## urethaneroofer (Jul 2, 2009)

*rooftop lounge is open*

Thats the Funniest thing I've seen in a long, long time:laughing:. and definitely beats mine.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

1ST PIC MAKES ME THINK Jed Clampett ran out of money,2nd the courses should be run horizontal,You`ll have more business in 2-4 years Grumpy !


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

The Roofing God said:


> 1ST PIC MAKES ME THINK Jed Clampett ran out of money,2nd the courses should be run horizontal,You`ll have more business in 2-4 years Grumpy !


 TRG if I had to put a number on it, I'd seriously say 75% of our business is following these guys around fixing their mistakes. In terms of jobs sold 90% or greater are repairs, and the bulk of that is fixing mistakes of one kind or another, very seldom is it storm related or normal wear and tear. 

I could come up with exact numbers if I wanted to, but it's not even 6 am yet, and those are close enough.


----------



## dwightlightnin (Jul 30, 2009)

i get alot of my work from posting on craigslist.most of it is fixing goofy ass work like that!awesome gutter installation.downspouts probablly drain under the house!


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> Yeah this valley caught my eye one day while I was driving.


 Now that is funny...thats a skill all on its own..:laughing:


----------

